

Live Stream from Taksim Square [video] - denzil_correa
http://rt.com/on-air/istanbul-protest-tear-gas/

======
rolleiflex
Tonight's violence has been the worst since the protests began.

Following an underwhelming turnout at Prime Minister's rally of his own
supporters, Turkish police has attacked the encampment at Gezi having dinner.
People escaping the park were shelled by tear gas and plastic bullets and
followed, sometimes dragged at the ground and beaten before arrest. A portion
of the crowd escaped to Divan Hotel, which was in turn currently under siege
by police throwing tear gas through the broken windows. Anybody trying to get
out of the hotel is attacked, beaten and arrested on spot. There are children
trapped inside.

The police started to stain pressurised water with chemical, which causes
burns on contact.[1] The gas mixture used in today's tear gas shells cause
facial bleeding.[2]

The doctors trying to set up triage spots and infirmaries are stopped as per
orders of Ministry of Health, which decreed today all the doctors that triaged
protesters on field will be investigated. There are reports of doctors getting
arrested for helping protesters. [3]

The major vehicular traffic arteries are blocked by police barricades, the sea
lines cancelled, and major walkways under police assault. There are jammers in
the affected areas. The news crew and journalists are barred from the areas
and police are stopping those who try to take footage or photos.

There are reports of a large group of people moving towards the Taksim area in
response, towards E-5, the major traffic artery, intending to cross the
Bosphorus over the vehicle–only bridge.

The Co-head of Germany's Greens Party, Claudia Roth is currently trapped under
shell fire in Divan Hotel.

In other words. Mr. Erdogan seems to be fully intent on losing his little
remaining legitimacy tonight.

[1] [http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/post/53047048649/doctors-
co...](http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/post/53047048649/doctors-confirm-that-
water-sprayed-from-police)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/Volkances/status/345979905386876928/phot...](https://twitter.com/Volkances/status/345979905386876928/photo/1)

[3]
[http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/25449054/](http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/25449054/)

------
finkin1
There doesn't appear to be anything happening on the live stream.

